# Spring '18 Exam Result Day...



## SacMe24 (Apr 26, 2018)

Looking at past result-release dates, I'm betting that NCEES will release our exam results to the state boards the week of May 21. To be more specific, I'm guessing they'll announce on Thursday May 24... what is your guess??


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Apr 26, 2018)

I'm thinking September 1st


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 26, 2018)

Based on some early indications from both an acquaintance at NCEES and being involved with NSPE, the results release date may be extended due to some processing challenges with a new hardware implementation. Bummer.


----------



## sambisu (Apr 26, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Based on some early indications from both an acquaintance at NCEES and being involved with NSPE, the results release date may be extended due to some processing challenges with a new hardware implementation. Bummer.


Blasphemy!


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 26, 2018)

It'll happen on 5/16 at 10 am EST.


----------



## SacMe24 (Apr 26, 2018)

kevo_55 said:


> It'll happen on 5/16 at 10 am EST.


I like your guess !!...


----------



## SacMe24 (Apr 26, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Based on some early indications from both an acquaintance at NCEES and being involved with NSPE, the results release date may be extended due to some processing challenges with a new hardware implementation. Bummer.


Boo.... haha....


----------



## Manyyearslater (Apr 26, 2018)

The April 2017 results were released on May 25.  Test was administered on April 21.   NCESS took 34 days to release the results.  Using the same number of days the results would be released on May 17.


----------



## Rwhit PE (Apr 26, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Based on some early indications from both an acquaintance at NCEES and being involved with NSPE, the results release date may be extended due to some processing challenges with a new hardware implementation. Bummer.


Wait wait wait. Its too early to start messing with people on here. Plus we all know that exam results are released only when the spam board gets 10,000 posts. Oh and of course Pennsylvania will once again be one of the last states to release results (October 2017 exam survivor here).


----------



## Surf and Snow (Apr 26, 2018)

My guess is for May 24th, 2018.

Do they release all PE results on the same day, or randomly, like civil one day, power a few days later, etc...?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 26, 2018)

Surf and Snow said:


> Do they release all PE results on the same day, or randomly, like civil one day, power a few days later, etc...?


You're on a need-to-know basis.

:Chris:


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 26, 2018)

Rwhit PE said:


> Wait wait wait. Its too early to start messing with people on here. Plus we all know that exam results are released only when the spam board gets 10,000 posts. Oh and of course Pennsylvania will once again be one of the last states to release results (October 2017 exam survivor here).


Excuse me, it's when the spam thread gets to *15,000* posts now. NCEES expects more from you all.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 30, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Based on some early indications from both an acquaintance at NCEES and being involved with NSPE, the results release date may be extended due to some processing challenges with a new hardware implementation. Bummer.


I heard that too. The crappy eraser is to blame. It's gonna be a long wait.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 30, 2018)

Surf and Snow said:


> My guess is for May 24th, 2018.
> 
> Do they release all PE results on the same day, or randomly, like civil one day, power a few days later, etc...?


Varies by state, not by PPE exam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 30, 2018)

Rwhit PE said:


> Wait wait wait. Its too early to start messing with people on here. Plus we all know that exam results are released only when the spam board gets 10,000 posts. Oh and of course Pennsylvania will once again be one of the last states to release results (October 2017 exam survivor here).


15,000.


----------



## nmaevh (May 1, 2018)

May 25th. Friday before the long weekend. That way only a few states get results and others have to wait over the weekend knowing that their test is already graded.


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Jul 6, 2018)

Wow, this thread seems like ages ago now.  Maybe I should start a new one on how long it will take for the NYS Ed. Dept. to post my registration on their Website, then another on how long I will need to wait until I see by package in the mail


----------

